# [SOLVED]Where are my cdr/w drives?

## guru369

Edit: Thank you NeddySeagoon for your great help!!

Hi.

My dmesg shows the following:

```

scsi7 : pata_jmicron

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9807

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3520AW 2.U5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

scsi 6:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8400B  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

```

My kernel config:

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

```

I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4

Problem description:

As you can see above my cd drives seems to be recognized by the kernel, But when I look for them under /dev I cant find them:

```

Display all 189 possibilities? (y or n)

adsp            input/          pktcdvd/        sg1             tty18           tty37           tty56           usbdev2.1_ep81  vcs3

audio           kmem            port            sg2             tty19           tty38           tty57           usbdev3.1_ep00  vcs4

bus/            kmsg            psaux           sg3             tty2            tty39           tty58           usbdev3.1_ep81  vcs5

console         kqemu           ptmx            shm/            tty20           tty4            tty59           usbdev3.2_ep00  vcs6

core            log             pts/            snd/            tty21           tty40           tty6            usbdev3.2_ep81  vcs7

cpu/            loop/           random          sound/          tty22           tty41           tty60           usbdev4.1_ep00  vcsa

disk/           loop0           raw1394         stderr          tty23           tty42           tty61           usbdev4.1_ep81  vcsa1

dsp             loop1           rtc             stdin           tty24           tty43           tty62           usbdev5.1_ep00  vcsa12

dv1394/         loop2           sda             stdout          tty25           tty44           tty63           usbdev5.1_ep81  vcsa2

fb/             loop3           sda1            tts/            tty26           tty45           tty7            usbdev6.1_ep00  vcsa3

fb0             loop4           sda2            tty             tty27           tty46           tty8            usbdev6.1_ep81  vcsa4

fbsplash        loop5           sda3            tty0            tty28           tty47           tty9            usbdev7.1_ep00  vcsa5

fd/             loop6           sda5            tty1            tty29           tty48           ttyS0           usbdev7.1_ep81  vcsa6

full            loop7           sdb             tty10           tty3            tty49           ttyS1           usbdev7.2_ep00  vcsa7

fuse            mem             sdb1            tty11           tty30           tty5            ttyS2           usbdev7.2_ep82  video0

i2c/            misc/           sdb2            tty12           tty31           tty50           ttyS3           usbdev7.2_ep85  video1394/

i2c-0           mixer           sdb3            tty13           tty32           tty51           .udev/          v4l/            vmmon

i2c-1           null            sdb4            tty14           tty33           tty52           urandom         vcs             vmnet0

i2c-2           nvidia0         sequencer       tty15           tty34           tty53           usbdev1.1_ep00  vcs1            vmnet1

i2c-3           nvidiactl       sequencer2      tty16           tty35           tty54           usbdev1.1_ep81  vcs12           vmnet8

initctl         nvram           sg0             tty17           tty36           tty55           usbdev2.1_ep00  vcs2            zero

```

I noticed that by mistake when I tried to use k3b... and it couldnt find any drives..

EDIT: My 2 cdrom/rw are connected to my IDE interface, I am using Gigabyte P965-DS4

Thanks in advance for any help,

Dekel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

The drives are /dev/sg2 and /dev/sg3.

It looks like the drives may really be IDE drives, in which case you should include the IDE support in the kernel,

SCSI Emulation for IDE writers has nor been required since early 2.6 kernels

----------

## guru369

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> guru369,
> 
> The drives are /dev/sg2 and /dev/sg3.
> 
> It looks like the drives may really be IDE drives, in which case you should include the IDE support in the kernel,
> ...

 

Thanks NeddySeagoon, i fegure that also and added them to my fstab:

```

/dev/sg2                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/sg3                /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

I did mount -a

But still when i launch k3b I dont see the drives.

I tried also to run the k3b setup and it didnt find them.

How can I check if the they can be mounted?

Thanks,

Dekel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

Your SCSI Emulation for IDE is not complete, You should also have some devices /dev/sr2 and /dev/sr3.

One set is the block devices, the other set are character devices, used for controlling the burners when writing.

They appear to be missing.

If these drives are really IDE, add IDE support to your kernel.

----------

## guru369

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> guru369,
> 
> Your SCSI Emulation for IDE is not complete, You should also have some devices /dev/sr2 and /dev/sr3.
> 
> One set is the block devices, the other set are character devices, used for controlling the burners when writing.
> ...

 

I see,

Can you confirm this is what I missing?

```

  <*> Loopback device support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                               < >   Cryptoloop Support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                               < > Network block device support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                               < > Promise SATA SX8 support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                               < > Low Performance USB Block driver                                                                  │ │

  │ │                               < > RAM disk support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                               [ ] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support                                    │ │

  │ │                               <*> Packet writing on CD/DVD media                                                                    │ │

  │ │                               (8)   Free buffers for data gathering                                                                 │ │

  │ │                               [*]   Enable write caching (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             │ │

  │ │                               < > ATA over Ethernet support 

```

And:

```

 │                               <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                               <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                             │ │

  │ │                               ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                  │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (NEW)                        │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface (NEW)                                           │ │

  │ │                               < >     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (NEW)                                                          │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     Use multi-mode by default (NEW)                                                               │ │

  │ │                               <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                               │ │

  │ │                               < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                                           │ │

  │ │                               < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support (NEW)                                                        │ │

  │ │                               < >     SCSI emulation support (NEW)                                                                  │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access (NEW)                                                                     │ │

  │ │                               ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                  │ │

  │ │                               <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support (NEW)                                                     │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support (NEW)                                                           │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     PNP EIDE support (NEW)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                               [ ]     PCI IDE chipset support (NEW) 

```

Thanks,

Dekel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

You want an IDE setup like this with two possible exceptions.

You do not need the IDE disk support but its harmless.

The last entry, PIIX is specifically for Intel ICHx chipsets, (for x<7) you need to choose the option for your IDE chipset.

lspci will show you that.

----------

## guru369

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> guru369,
> 
> You want an IDE setup like this with two possible exceptions.
> 
> You do not need the IDE disk support but its harmless.
> ...

 

Ok Now here is my problem.

I have tried it before but the problem is that when i try to boot from the complied kernel my hard disk names changes from sdX to hdX... Which results with kernel panic.

For some reason the addition of the ATA support is used for the SATA controllers as well...

I am confused..

Dekel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

That should only happen if you choose the depreciated SATA driver under IDE.

Can you post your lspci output please.

----------

## guru369

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> guru369,
> 
> That should only happen if you choose the depreciated SATA driver under IDE.
> 
> Can you post your lspci output please.

 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Thank you very much for all the help!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

You have both Intel and JMiicron SATA controllers and a JMicron IDE controller.

I've not had the JMicron controller to play with yet.

I would set up the IDE section as per my previous link but with 

```
JMicron JMB36x support
```

in place of 

```
Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

However, the kernel help says 

```
Basic support for the JMicron ATA controllers. For full support use the libata drivers.
```

which I take as a hint to use the experimenta

```
JMicron PATA support
```

under

```
ATA device support
```

which is the libsata config, reorganised from 2.6.18.  

For your SATA chipsets, you need  

```
ATA device support

  AHCI SATA support

  Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

If your SATA hard drives change to IDE again, I suspect something funny with the JMicron driver(s). Move them to one of the Intel SATA connectors and leave it as a problem for another day

----------

## guru369

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> guru369,
> 
> If your SATA hard drives change to IDE again, I suspect something funny with the JMicron driver(s). Move them to one of the Intel SATA connectors and leave it as a problem for another day

 

Like you said in the end, I had to change my hd sata connections until I found something that worked. (On the actual motherboard).

Seem to be working fine now.

The benchmark results still seem to be good:

```

monster dekela # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   4940 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2470.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.03 seconds =  62.03 MB/sec

monster dekela # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   4916 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2457.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.00 seconds =  59.98 MB/sec

```

What I am still missing is although when i insert a CD it auto load when I try right clicking and selecting eject it dosent do anything...

One last thing.. I am one step away from having my whole system configured as I want.. And the last thing is lm_sensors...

Do you know what needs to be enabled in the kernel config for the sensors to work?

Thanks!

Dekel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guru369,

Your sustained disk read speeds look ok for 7200 rpm drives.

For lm_sensors you need i2c support and support for your sensor chip(s)

When you run sensors detect it will tell you what its missing.

----------

